# Today we built a trailer. Done 3-15-2009



## Codeman

Well like I said in my other thread after getting a good look at my trailer with the boat off it scared me. It was a pile of junk, literally. 

Here is what I had. 

















It was rusty, crusty, broken, and not really heavy enough for the boat especially after I get done. So it was time to rebuild/ start over. Here is what was left after we got done this morning.






We saved the tongue, the axle, wheels and tires (brand new), and the VIN plate :wink: . Thats it.

Ok I ordered up 2 24' sticks of 3" x 1 1/2" Steel tube. I drew up a plan, and we cut the pieces to size. Out of 48' of tube we had one 3" piece left over.

Cut pieces ready to go.





We used this large steel table to build the rear box section of the frame, we clamped everything up nice and tight so it stayed square.











We also had to widen the axle just a bit to match the new frame width.






The old leaf springs were shot so I picked up a new set from the local trailer builder.






Broncoman finishing some of the welds on top.






And here is what I towed home just a little while ago. Started at 9:00AM and finished it up around 7:30PM. Long day. I'll finish welding on the mounts for the bunks and the guide ons this week and hopefully be able to test fit the boat by this weekend.


----------



## jkbirocz

Wow great work =D> Looks like you have a pretty sweet shop set up. I love welding, but unfortunately I have no welder....some day I will be building a sweet rig. I cannot wait to see your boat complete, I have no doubts that it will be awesome. Keep up the great work!


----------



## willfishforfood

Looks good! My boat is on a home made trailer but need to make one that fits my boat better, it was for a smaller hull but works good.
WFFF


----------



## Captain Ahab

Nice job an dgreat play by play action shots


Keep up the great work and keep posting - cannot wait to see this with the boat on it


----------



## ACarbone624

Nice and low....shouldn't have any problems launching and loading.


----------



## ben2go

Nice work.I'd upgrade the wheels to 12 inch at least maybe 15inch.As long as the trailer is,you won't have to worry about the tow vehicle being in the water,even with the extra height of taller wheels.


----------



## G3_Guy

Nice work... looks great!


----------



## Codeman

ben2go said:


> Nice work.I'd upgrade the wheels to 12 inch at least maybe 15inch.As long as the trailer is,you won't have to worry about the tow vehicle being in the water,even with the extra height of taller wheels.



Well hindsight is I wouldn't have bought these if I had realized I was going to go wider with the trailer, it would have been a clearance issue, now the plan is to go to 12" wheels and tires. Anyone need to buy a set of 8" wheels? Less than a 100 miles on them.


----------



## Waterwings

Nice work and step-by-step pics! 8) . 

You gonna get it powder-coated, or just regular prime and paint? What's the total length of the trailer? Looks really long in the pics.


----------



## ben2go

Codeman said:


> ben2go said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work.I'd upgrade the wheels to 12 inch at least maybe 15inch.As long as the trailer is,you won't have to worry about the tow vehicle being in the water,even with the extra height of taller wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well hindsight is I wouldn't have bought these if I had realized I was going to go wider with the trailer, it would have been a clearance issue, now the plan is to go to 12" wheels and tires. Anyone need to buy a set of 8" wheels? Less than a 100 miles on them.
Click to expand...



Sounds like a plan.I'd take the original wheels but shipping would kill the deal.


----------



## Codeman

Waterwings said:


> Nice work and step-by-step pics! 8) .
> 
> You gonna get it powder-coated, or just regular prime and paint? What's the total length of the trailer? Looks really long in the pics.



Just prime and paint. Right now the length is around 24'. The the winch mount needs to be slid back about 24" at this point to be at the front of the boat. I'll be cutting some off the tongue when I put the new coupler on. I don't want to change anything till the boat is on it so it all fits right.


----------



## Waterwings

> ...I don't want to change anything till the boat is on it so it all fits right.




That's a good idea. Looking forward to seeing the completed project! 8)


----------



## bassboy1

Codeman said:


> I'll be cutting some off the tongue when I put the new coupler on.


[/quote]
I would advise against this, at least for the first few trips. The one part of my project that dad did, I wasn't going to be home, so I left him measurements for the tongue length, and he would weld it on for me. Once I got back into town, I immediately started painting, and didn't measure the tongue. Apparently, he bought extra length, welded it on, and was going to allow me to cut it off exactly where I wanted it, but forgot to tell me. So, I completed the put together, and realized the dang trailer is too long, but I left it, and am glad I did. For the nice paved launches at the larger lakes, the extra length just allows the car to be far enough out of the water that you can step from dry ramp to the tongue, and not have to scramble on the tire, then step around to the bumper, while holding onto the roof rack, then catwalk down the tongue. At some of the not so nice launches, I am definitely glad I have the extra length. At Lake Acworth, I would sometimes wish I had a bit more, but I have enough if I back in all the way. At Aubrey, it is all I can do to get the boat off, even putting the truck tires in. And, this is a boat with 12 inch tires, underslung springs, and a 5 foot tongue in front of the boat. Another plus, is I can get pickup tailgates, and SUV barn doors open no matter how the trailer is turned, when hooked up.


----------



## Codeman

Broncoman has been arguing this point to. Right now all I plan to cut is enough to get into nice square tube for the new coupler. The old coupler is welded on on and the tube is smashed a little on the end.


----------



## Codeman

OK boat is on the new trailer, fits nicely. 






As you can see the tongue is a little long, 6' from the hitch to the front of the boat, too much for me. I plan to cut off 18"-24" and see what that gets me. 






I made up some tie down brackets to close the ends on the tube.





















I still have a ton to do. I have to weld on the braces for the side guides, paint, prime, wire, carpet the bunks, etc. , etc. I'm never going to get done. LOL 

I leave you with my little helper.


----------



## Waterwings

Lookin' good, and nice work on the tie-down brackets! 8)


----------



## phased

Great job man.


----------



## ben2go

Good job and fine little helper.I got a few little helpers myself.


----------



## Cheeseball

Lookin good!


----------



## Big Buck

That really looks good. I would agree with cutting some out, I think that it would look better. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Codeman

Well I haven't abandoned this all together. This time of the year free time is at a premium. I have been hit and miss building the brackets for the side guides and I finally finished them last night now I just need to weld the to the trailer. The boat can come back off at that point and I can get on with painting and wiring it. So I might have an update with pics tonight after the wife gets back from yet another shopping trip. #-o


----------



## Tinman

wow, great job!


----------



## Codeman

Finally I have over come building the stupid guide ons. I know I have over complicated these things but I built them the way I had them in my head. and finally I finished welding them on and attached the boards. 

Photos of course.

Arms/ uprights, whatever you want to call them. I took forever building these stupid things, I don't know why, but I did.







Welded on and all finished up. I hope they have enough clearance once they are carpeted. 











Can you say 10lbs of crap in a 5lb bag? Its supposed to rain a butt load tonight and I just didn't have the energy to tarp it back down and I didn't want to leave the Jeep out. I had no idea it would all fit until tonight. :-k


----------



## Waterwings

The uprights look great, and I don't think you'll have any problem with them flexing. 8) . Also, nice big building you have there, but I feel the need to point something out, and that would be that the Flag hanging on the back wall is backwards. Stars go on the left side. :wink: :USA1:


----------



## Codeman

Thanks for the flag etiquette (I mean the sincerly). I always do that, it will be changed today. 

Shop is 30'x30' and still isn't big enough, and its also on its second life already. This happened 3 years ago.


----------



## Waterwings

Ouch! :shock: . I'm bettin' that made you ill when you saw that!


----------



## Codeman

Made me ill before I saw it. The wife and I were out of town, my Mom called when she took my kids to the house. I puked just from hearing it. There is a ton more to this story maybe I'll post it in the watering hole.


----------



## Waterwings

I do believe it would make me sick also just hearing about and trying to visualize how bad it is.


----------



## Codeman

OK the boat slid right off no problem so here it is, pretty well finished on the construction stage. Still lots of finish stuff but the biggest part is done now.


----------



## Waterwings

Looks great! 8)


----------



## ben2go

Nice work.looks great.Now let's talk about paint.I vote for hot pink with purple bunk carpet. :LMFAO: Just kidding,but I am interested in what you may paint/coat the trailer with.


----------



## bassboy1

Codeman said:


> Can you say 10lbs of crap in a 5lb bag?


Then don't allow me to show you ours. Make yours look like an empty warehouse. :shock:


----------



## Codeman

HA! That pic doesn't do that mess justice.


----------



## CrappieReaper

What an excellent trailer! Just curious if you're building that for that giant flatbottom? How long/wide is that thing? Looks like a keeper for sure. I've been eyeing one similar that's fairly close to my house, but has no sign on it. Regardless, I'd love to have one. I'd definately turn it into a center console and set it up for guiding. Can't wait to see it all complete.


----------



## Codeman

Yes its for the 18 footer. And as far wanting to see it finished, that makes 2 of us. I am very tired of working on the trailer already. I want to get started on the inside of the boat.


----------



## bcritch

Very nice job.....


----------



## Codeman

Well its minor but I made some progress tonight. I got the side guides carpeted. Turned out pretty nice if I do say so myself. I actually enjoyed doing this.


----------



## Waterwings

Nice work on the carpet! The fit of the corners looks real professional and better than the factory carpet job on the guide-ons that came with my trailer. Did you glue the carpet and then staple?


----------



## Codeman

I stapled them only. Lots of staples, we'll see how they do.


----------



## bassboy1

Is that Lowes carpet? Are you going to be putting the same stuff on the bottom bunks? Lets just say the Lowes carpet hasn't even pretended to last on the bottom bunks on my rig, which will probably be a bit lighter than yours.


----------



## Codeman

Well its what I bought so I'm going to use it. If it lasts one season it lasts one season I'll do something else next winter.


----------



## Codeman

Ok I didn't let this project die its just been hibernating. LOL I actually put my day off to good use for a change and got some work done. First off I have to throw in a plug for my local trailer supplier American Trailer in Poplar Bluff, Mo., I took the 4.80x8 tires and wheels back to out there today to see if they would do some swapping with me since they had just been sitting in the shop. They gave me a full refund and I picked up a set of 4.80x12s that fit this thing perfect. How is that for customer service? I bought them back in August.

I also got the taillight mounts welded on, and I split the old fenders a little and spread them so I so they would fit the taller tires better. I hope to get them welded on tomorrow night and be almost ready for prime/ paint.

On to the photos, you didn't think I wouldn't have any did you? :mrgreen: 






















Till tomorrow..........................


----------



## russ010

looking good man... I need to do some welding on my trailer too... I'm re-fabing my bow stop and need to add some guide mounts too..


----------



## Waterwings

As I've said before, you do great work! Not many people will take the extra time to radius and grind the corners & edges smooth. Attention to detail goes a long ways! 8)


----------



## bassboy1

Waterwings said:


> Not many people will take the extra time to radius and grind the corners & edges smooth.


And it only takes one slam with a shin to quickly gain a hatred for "many people".... :lol: :lol: 




russ010 said:


> looking good man... I need to do some welding on my trailer too... I'm re-fabing my bow stop and need to add some guide mounts too..


Next time we fish the river, bring your trailer along. I am not but about 7 minutes down the road from it. Dad won't mind running a few beads if ya need.


----------



## Codeman

Waterwings said:


> As I've said before, you do great work! Not many people will take the extra time to radius and grind the corners & edges smooth. Attention to detail goes a long ways! 8)



Thank you sir, I'm no pro welder but I try to make all of my pieces look good before I booger weld (not that bad but nothing to show off about) them on there. 



bassboy1 said:


> And it only takes one slam with a shin to quickly gain a hatred for "many people".... :lol: :lol:



Oh that's no lie.


----------



## ben2go

My order is in your PM box. :LOL22:


----------



## Codeman

If me or Broncoman ever hit the Lotto and get to open up our fab shop I'll let you know.  

We bent some tube for this on Saturday. Oddly enough I forgot my camera so no pics of the cage we bent up.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

is that a nova? or chevelle? or either? lol


----------



## Codeman

LOL Try Pinto. :shock:


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

lol i was going to say the back end looks like a late 70's nova. the front end was kind of short though haha IM GLAD I DONT WORK ON CARS HAHA


----------



## CrappieReaper

I recognized it as a Pinto right away. The tell tale sign of that rear end was all I needed. Any plans to relocate the tank? 

The tailer is looking very professional! You've done a very good job.


----------



## Codeman

The pinto is a full tube chassis and will have fuel cell. It belongs to a buddy of ours and will be a track only car.


----------



## daltonmcgill

looks good


----------



## baptistpreach

Wow, great job on the trailer, you have put a lot of work in it, makes me really excited to see what that's gonna look like!


----------



## Codeman

baptistpreach said:


> Wow, great job on the trailer, you have put a lot of work in it, makes me really excited to see what that's gonna look like!



Thanks, I am very happy with the way it is turning out. I just ordered the lights and wiring for it today and I hope to get the fenders done tonight, and start on the new winch stand. I'd like to be getting it in primer by Saturday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Codeman

Well I haven't got much done lately. I did start trying to finalize the hub situation. If I hadn't explained before, I found out that the 1 time my brand new bearings were in the water I killed them. The sealing surface on the spindle was shot and the hubs filled with water. I didn't really want to build or buy a new axle. I found these from Bearing Buddy Spindle Seal by Bearing Buddy. 






Hopefully this will cure my problem. I had to order them online due to the fact that no one around here had ever heard of them much less seen them. I'm hopefully going to get back to work on this thing. I need to get the boat ready to fish out of.


----------



## Codeman

The spindle seals got here looks like they will work out great just as advertised. Actually never seen the advertised I had to hunt them down. :roll: I'll take some pics when I actually do the install. I have test fit them though. 

I also caught a very warm afternoon yesterday and decided to get some paint prep done. I already had most of any wire brush work I needed to do done so all that was needed was to wipe the are steel down with thinner and spray the primer. So in a whirlwind of about 2 hours I got all of the bottom surfaces and sides of the tubes in etching primer (4.79 a can Wally World automotive section). @3:00 I was able to run by the house and roll the trailer out in the sun so it could warm up nicely. So at 4:00 when I got off all I had to do was change clothes and get it done. Not reall ymuch to see right now so no pics. Not sure what the weather is going to do to me in the next few days so its back to waiting but hey I'm one step closer.


----------



## MikeA57

Let me know how those bearing seals work for you. I'm in the process of rebuilding my 50+ yr old boat trailer and put the hubs in with regular bearing grease, not even thinking about using marine grease until after I had them all together. I'm trying to do this thing right so I'm gonna take them back out, clean 'em and refill 'em again. Also, could you post the link to where you got those things?

Your trailer (and boat) look great and I can't wait to see the finished product. I guess I should post some pictures of my build since I've gotten so many good ideas from people on this board in the short time I've been a member.


----------



## Hanr3

Codeman said:


> Ok I didn't let this project die its just been hibernating. LOL I actually put my day off to good use for a change and got some work done. First off I have to throw in a plug for my local trailer supplier American Trailer in Poplar Bluff, Mo., I took the 4.80x8 tires and wheels back to out there today to see if they would do some swapping with me since they had just been sitting in the shop. They gave me a full refund and I picked up a set of 4.80x12s that fit this thing perfect. How is that for customer service? I bought them back in August.
> 
> I also got the taillight mounts welded on, and I split the old fenders a little and spread them so I so they would fit the taller tires better. I hope to get them welded on tomorrow night and be almost ready for prime/ paint.
> 
> On to the photos, you didn't think I wouldn't have any did you? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Till tomorrow..........................




Trailer looks good. Your doing great work. I did notice the Super Swampers and Buggy in the background.


----------



## Codeman

MikeA57 said:


> Let me know how those bearing seals work for you.



I put the cups on with the bearings and I see no reason why they won't work the way they should. Just make sure you get the ones that fit your hub. You can order direct from them here but I bought mine on ebay from a marine store. Do search on ebay for them and several will come up. They were the best priced and shipping. I think mine were $11 shipped.



Hanr3 said:


> Trailer looks good. Your doing great work. I did notice the Super Swampers and Buggy in the background.



Swampers are for my Jeep.












And the Buggy is an on road/ dragstrip toy. I have way too many projects. Most of them have been neglected for the last couple of years. The Jeep becomes the daily in late spring.


----------



## ben2go

I had 44 inch Radial TSL 3 stage lug Super Swampers on my 72 F100.I had 35 inch Mudders by General on my Baja Bug and rail buggy.I rand 33 inch Mudders by General on my Jeep CJ5.


----------



## Hanr3

Oh, not another Heep fan. :mrgreen: 

I had to get rid of my '87 S10-Blazer toy. I managed to sqeeze some 33" Cooper STT under her. Already got the boss's blessing on modin out the '00 S10-Blazer, just need the cash. This time am going solid axle swap and V8. 

This fishing thing really cuts into the mod time and budget. :mrgreen:


----------



## Codeman

Love my Heep. The buggy I have had for some 18 years now. The Jeep is pretty much a dormant project that has been driven (alot) as is for the last couple of years I put a used set of truxuss 33s on it to save on the swampers.


----------



## bassboy1

What engine you got in that buggy?


----------



## Codeman

Its just 1641 with stock heads on it and a 110 Cam but its been 9.50s @ 69mph (last March) in the 1/8th with my tub in it. Not bad for a tired little motor (read beaten like a rented mule) that has been together for some 15 years.


----------



## Codeman

Finally its painted! =D> Its been along day. I am worn out. Primed with rattle cans and painted with foam brushes/ rollers. Lot of work but I am proud of the outcome. I used etching primer from Wally World, and painted with Rustolium black hammered. Anyway here are the results. I'm very happy with it, I hope to wire it and get close to closing out this part of the project this week.


----------



## Hanr3

That looks awesome. Great Work!!!!!


I wanted to thank you for bringing up the 12" diameter tires. I have the 8" on my trailer now and I found a source (Menards) for the 12". Did some measuring and they should fit without modifying anything on the trailer. I figure the bigger tire will help the bearings live longer on longer road trips.


----------



## Brine

Looks great.

How many coats of the hammered did you put on?


----------



## Waterwings

That's a great paint job! 8)


----------



## shizzy77

looks great!


----------



## Codeman

Brine said:


> Looks great.
> 
> How many coats of the hammered did you put on?



2 coats and that looks to be plenty for anything.


----------



## Codeman

Thought I'd throw up a few more pics. Got all of the bunk boards put on and the fenders painted today. I hate to toot my own horn but this thing is looking sweet. I'd be jealous if it wasn't already mine. :mrgreen: 

These fenders prob should have been put in the scrap pile but with this textured paint they look great.


----------



## ben2go

Looks great.Any plans to paint the axle and springs?I use that cheap chassis paint that semi truck shops use to dress up the ones they sale.You can paint over rust or anything as long as it's not flaking or peeling.


----------



## Codeman

Oh yeah I can't leave that the way it is. The whole thing will look new when I am done. LOL Wait it will all be new. I was looking at it last night and the only parts that I am reusing at this point is the axle and the tongue. LOL The hubs are brand new too now I had them in the shop and they just looked better than the old ones. :mrgreen:


----------



## russ010

that thing looks awesome!

I gotta make me some guide-ons for my trailer... it's getting to be a PITA when loading time comes...


----------



## baptistpreach

Real nice! I love it. I'm hoping mine will be looking real good once the wind dies down enough to paint it. I'm almost done sanding everything. Keep up the good work


----------



## Codeman

Just a few more pics of minor progress over the last 2 days. 

Springs and axle are all painted and reassembled.






Bearings are in and packed and SS Bearing buddies installed.






Tail Lights and License bracket are mounted. 






I'm using grommets anywhere wires will pass through the frame. I despise wiring problems on trailers. 






That's all for today.


----------



## Brine

Looks really good. =D> 

Quick ? about bunk placement....Do your skids fall underneath the outermost chines of the boat?

Just looking for some feedback on bunk placement.

Thanks


----------



## Codeman

No they are between the first two ribs.


----------



## ben2go

Oh yea.....That's the bee's knees. :LOL2:


----------



## Hanr3

Looks great. Nice job!


----------



## Waterwings

Excellent! 8)


----------



## Codeman

Between last night and tonight I got the tongue cut off, new coupling put on, wiring fished in the frame and all connected (I have lights!), safety chains and the whole shooting match. I still have a couple of details to deal with but not much. The winch mount and the bow stop still have to be built but I have got to put the boat back on to get some measurements. I guess to sum it up I can hook it to the truck tomorrow and give it a test tow. WooWhoo! Feels good to be so close to being done with at least one stage of this little undertaking. Sorry no pics tonight. I know shocking isn't it?  Also unfortunately I found out that the paint is still soft so I had to go around and touch up some spots tonight that I chipped wiring it and drilling for lights etc. So if you use Rustoleum allow plenty of dry time and do it in warm weather.


----------



## Codeman

I love having an hour for lunch and being at home for all of it. Lets just say I use it all. LOL I went home pulled the trailer out and got to a point I have been waiting for several months now. The boat is back in its resting place. I hope to finish the winch mount this weekend and call it done. Now I can start modding the boat. Ready for a new thread? :mrgreen: I seem to be on a roll now and don't want to stop.


----------



## GrumMan

Now THAT is one beefed up transom! Excellent work! 

Noticed the Sikeston drag strip in Mo. I work with a couple folk's originally from Sikeston. One (whole family) was very into drag racing there, and still does where I'm at with a 69 Chevelle (same one he had in Sikeston.)


----------



## Codeman

OK other than a little bit of painting to do I'm calling this phase of my project DONE. I built my winch mount/ bow stop yesterday and this morning. And it is mounted, not sure it turned out exactly the way I wanted it but it looks like it will work fine. I'm getting ready to hook it to the ruck and go out for a little test drive. Right now it is a little light in the front (still biased a little that way though) so I figure once the boat gets heavier in the nose it should be about right. 

Update: I just got back from about a 25 mile test run to my Father In Laws house only thing I needed to do was add some more grease to the wheel bearings once everything settled. Now its done.

This is pretty much it thanks for following along, now on to the next project, time to get started on the boat.


----------



## Waterwings

Nice work on the bow stop/winch mount! With the length of the trailer tongue your truck tires will probably never get wet when launching/loading the boat. Good work! 8)


----------



## Codeman

Honestly I think I could still cut another 12"-18" off and be good. Its like herding a tractor trailer down the road. I make wide right turns. Its still like 23' overall. #-o


----------



## ben2go

Ohh yeaaaa!I'm digging that winch post and inch.I dump that bow roller on ebay and build a bow stop board covered in carpet.


----------



## Codeman

I'm gonna try this for right now. I can change it later if I decide that a 2x would work out better. I have also added a 2x support under the front of the boat that isn't on it in the pics.


----------



## Codeman

Just thought I'd update this thread. I have pulled this little jewel a ton this summer and it pulls great. Knowing what I know now there is no way I would shorten the tongue any more than I did. Boat loads very easy and rides like a dream. Also wanted to add the spindle seals that I got from Bearing Buddy worked great. The spindle seal surfaces were chewed up pretty bad and these things saved them. They have been in and out of the water more times than I can count now and they are just as smooth and clean as they were when I put it together.


----------

